# Gothic Church



## microboyca (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello All, 


I just joined this forum and really like some of the structures and ideas for building them that are posted on the forum.


I am working on a large scale model of a gothic church that I found pictures for on a 3D model site called Turbo Squid (lots of cool structure ideas on there from different eras)


Here is a link to the page with the artwork.


http://www.turbosquid.com/3d-models...max/561377


I am constructing this model from 1/2" and 1" thick rigid polystyrene foam.I scaled the model using the pictures and I think the proportions are close.Templates and drawings where made and used to cut multiple blank parts.Horizontal lines where drawn on the parts for the brick spacing and then the bricks where carved by hand with the pencil soldering iron that I put a long pointed tip made from copper wire into.


Here are a couple of shots of the tools I used and some in progress shots.


Thanks for looking.


http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/...0_1881.jpg


http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/...0acd88.jpg


http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/...0_1876.jpg


http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/...0_1882.jpg


http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/...0_1883.jpg


http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/...0_1880.jpg


http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/...1879-1.jpg


http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/...0_1926.jpg


http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/...0_1927.jpg


http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/...0_1933.jpg



More in progress pictures on my blog.


http://microboysmodels.blogspot.ca/...astle.html


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

wow! very cool! going to be a very impressive structure when it is done.. 
please keep us updated..(and Welcome to MLS!) 

Scot


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Fantastic! Beautiful work!

What is the function of the "goop," though? Why not just paint it?


----------



## microboyca (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments and thanks for the welcome. 


lownote;


The "Goop" is used to act as a filler for the grooves between the bricks,as they are pretty deep from the carving.It also provides a protective film as the foam is fairly easy to scratch or chip.It adds texture and can be colored with inexpensive craft paint.With my model I have tinted the stuff different shades of grey as it will become the mortar lines so just the tops of the bricks will be painted and an off white wash applied to certain parts of the mortar lines.Hope that explains it.


I just took a couple of pics of the upper wall and roof sections that I just completed this morning.


Cheers.


http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/...0_1942.jpg


http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/...0_1939.jpg


http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/...0_1940.jpg


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

WOW!!!! That is cool. Nice work. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy smokes.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Just to help out so no one has to click























































































































That helps us see everything without having to copy and paste...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's incredibly cool. 



Thanks, Jake, for editing the pictures in. 


How are you gluing it together?


----------



## microboyca (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks guys, 


Torby;


I use Weldbond white glue and pin the parts with round toothpicks to reinforce and hold the parts while the glue drys.


Jake;


Thanks for adding the pics,I was trying to do that but could not get it to work,I direct linked the URL from Photobucket into the Hyperlink icon of the forum.What did I do wrong?


Cheers.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Easiest way, I find, to add a picture is to just type in the html: 


{img src="http://www.outsidetrains.com/smile/nerd.gif"}


Only use the greater than and less than (shift comma and shift period) instead of { and } to get


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice. Cannot wait to see it completed


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

First use the reply button, not the quick reply. There is a button on the toolbar that says "Insert Image". It looks like a triangle with a pencil sticking out of it. It is to the left of the smiley face. Pressing that will bring up a window for adding pictures. There are several options. Since you already have the photos uploaded on the net copy and paste the url in the box that asks for url. The picture should come up in the preview window. Press insert and presto there it is. You can then resize the image, which is recommended by draging the little white boxes along the edge of the photo. 

hope this helps.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By microboyca on 11 Oct 2012 06:16 PM 
Thanks for adding the pics,I was trying to do that but could not get it to work,I direct linked the URL from Photobucket into the Hyperlink icon of the forum.What did I do wrong?
Check out the FAQ's (click the link below).









MLS menu bar >> Resources menu >> FAQ >> As a Standard Member how do I use the Rich-text/HTML Editor?[/b]


----------



## microboyca (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks Jake, 


But where I am not a first class member the insert image function is not available to me.Surely there is an easier way than to have to use html code to post pics.


Cheers


----------



## microboyca (Oct 9, 2012)

Testing 


http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r222/microboyca/?action=view¤t=000_1897.jpg


http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r222/microboyca/000_1897.jpg















Okay it works with using the html code option within Photobucket.


Cheers


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Microperson, 

That is an impressive effort. You are my kinda modeler. BTW, where did you get the rigid foam and what density is it (i.e. 14 lb, 18 lb, etc). 
Also, why didn't you use a Dremel tool to carve the lines. Not that your method doesn't work. In fact, it may be better.


----------



## microboyca (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks Joe, 


I get the foam from my local Home Depot,but any building supply store should have it.It is made by Owens Corning and it is called Foamular C-300 rigid insulation.It comes in 1/2",1" and 1 1/2" thicknesses.Other thicknesses are available but not stocked at my store.As far as the density of it I don't know(maybe the specs are on their website),but it is very fine grained and fairly hard,easily cut with a snap-off blade utility knife and sands easily.I made myself a right angle sanding block,to sand the edges square to the face of foam,which is essential to keep the structure plumb.


I tried using my variable speed Dremel with a fine sanding drum at low speed and it was too aggressive and created a lot of dust.I suppose smaller and finer bits would work for certain details but for doing the brickwork my rig works great.Where i can control the temperature it allows me to adjust the width of the mortar lines and the speed at which I can cut them.I also have the option to use different sizes of tips to control the width.I set the heat till it is melting the foam but is still having some resistance as you cut.


This is a great material to work with and if properly sealed could probably be used outdoors.


Cheers,


Ron


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Ron- Rigid foam can definitely be used outside. I've been doing it for a few years. I've used it for building foundations, tunnel portals,viaducts, brick wall for buildings (although, not as amazing looking as yours are), etc. The only thing you have to do is seal it with a good exterior primer and then some exterior paint. BTW- that church is really looking awesome. Can't wait to see the finished product! 


-Kevin.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe he's got it!


----------



## microboyca (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks guys, 


Thats good to know about the ability to use this outdoors.I did some test painting on one of the buttresses and I like the way it came out (the pics don't really show the colors too well)


I also narrowed up the base and mid-section of the spire as it didn't look in proportion.Bugger to have to re-do the brickwork but that is pretty much what this project entails a lot of anyway.I'm working on the floor for the top of the keep and the front door,will post some pics of the progress of those pieces later.


cheers,


Ron.

















Here are pics of the floor and the door


----------



## microboyca (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello All, 


Got a lot of work done on this over the last few days ,so I thought I would post an update.Thanks for looking and the kind comments.


Cheers,


Ron


I finished making the hardware for the hatch in the floor of the keep.I will apply rusty colored oil washes and some dry brushing to bring out the detail.















I have also made a good start on the brickwork on the top of the roof,as well have cut out the section of the roof that the spire will sit.


And I can see burnt digits when I try to do the brick carving on ever smaller bits.He He !!!!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm surprised that the roof is brick, I would have thought that it would be slate or some kind of tile. Just a comment, not questioning what you are doing. Are all those doors and floor boards made fron foam also? It is all looking really great.


----------



## microboyca (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks Winn, 


The roof is in fact slate or tile.I did not texture the roof as I want it to look like smooth tiles.If you look at the original art for this on my blog the roof is colored with bluish gray tones.(The address for my blog is in my first post)


The planks for the tower floor and the door are made from wood coffee stir sticks and then painted.The stir sticks are about 3/16" wide and I picked out the more rough looking ones.The hardware is made from styrene strip.annealed brass strip,copper wire and the bolt heads are small dress maker pins.


Cheers,


Ron.


----------

